# Mitten Mayhem Mud motor run



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Mods could you please make this a "sticky"? 

*What:* Mitten Mayhem Mud motor fun run.

*When:* July 28th 

*Where:* Event will be at Fisherman's landing in Muskegon MI. 

*Time:* Poker run starts at noon. 

*Camp Ground link:* http://www.passportamerica.com/Camp...pgroundId=1974



*Inportant stuff:* Some refreshments provided. *BYOB*, *MudBuddy gear and Quacker Attacker custom calls* *can be won!* Decoy hunt for the kids! Play all day and cookout in the evening. Fun for the whole family! 


_Make sure to tell the staff that you are with the MudBuddy crew and we will all be in the same area. $27 a night, up to 8 at a site, extra $5 for 50amp sites available overlooking the water._Pets allowed!

If your not going to camp and need a hotel, these are the closest to the launch.

http://www.shorelineinn.com/

http://www.holidayinn.com/hotels/us/...th/hoteldetail


Here are some local offerings within a short drive, to help for the folks planning to make a weekend out of it. 

http://www.thinkdunes.com/

http://www.miadventure.com/

http://www.michigandnr.com/publicati...skgn/index.htm


Hope to see you there!!! If you plan on attending please post below so I can have a head count and plan accordingly. Any questions, concerns, or for a donation of a prize please PM me.


We are also trying to set up demo rides and have Delta Waterfowl come out as well. 

*So lots of fun for all. Come out and enjoy the day blowin through some mud with your rigs! *

Smoke ​


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sounds like a good time. great idea.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

wish I could make it... it is sticky... hope it works out sounds like alot of fun...


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to bring a boat to this but it's a long haul for me. More likely a few of us will just bring our bikes and watch the fun... is it poker run style only or will there be plenty to do there w/out your own boat?

(if there's a better place for this question please move mods)


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

There will be plenty to do. There is a poker run planned but there will be other mudding going on im sure! I'll be there! Should bring your rig, it would be worth it! 
S


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

I will be going. Not sure yet if anyone else is coming with me. So just one person and one boat so far.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet that puts the count right around 13-16 boats! 

Smoke


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

I cant seem to find the thread that brandon was posting pictures to. He said he had a cool pic/vid of me rippin by him


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Not sure he posted them yet bro. I looked on mb forum and there has been no new activity there either. He'll post them up soon. Had a great time this weekend running in the mud glad to meet you finally. Anyone who didn;t make it missed a absolute friggin ball and it was mayhem at times too. There was every thing there from a stock 23 to a 7000. What a great time! I can't wait until next year!


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Few mitten mayhem pics


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Stuck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Drag race to the poker chips 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Can not wait till next year it was a blast meeting new people and making new friends. Good luck to all of you in the up coming season ,keep your boats right side up and on top of the water not under it (smoke) lol . hope to cross wakes with you guys in the marshes in the near future and if not next year at the poker run .


Freak


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Please tell me y'all are going to do this again this year!!!


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope so! I'm definitely in and so is another buddy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Well you are all in luck. We will be having the Second annual Mitten Mayhem mud motor poker run!

More details to come as details get worked out. 

Smoke


----------

